# Edvard Grieg Op.28 n.3 "Albumblatt" - Do you like this video??



## michal894 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi, yesterday I've uploaded this video on youtube!! See it and tell me what you think!!






Mike


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Its ok but it would have been nice if you had positioned the camera above so the viewer could see completely piano and the pianist.


----------

